# God and the Doctor



## Einstein (Mar 13, 2009)

Whats the difference between God and a Doctor (of Medicine for clarification!)?

God has never pretended to be a Doctor.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 13, 2019)

daft


----------



## trophywench (Jan 13, 2019)

No it isn't - it's a comedic simile and it's amusing for the simple reason it's true - a great number of folk whose 'uniform hat' says 'Medic' have indeed behaved as if they were God.  Less now admittedly - but some were never capable of engaging with patients in a human way.  Medical Research Professors used to be even worse - but these days, are better educated having been required - hah! sometimes even FORCED to! - engage with actual service users eg you and I !  And Oh Yes - sometimes their contempt for us was virtually tangible.  Great fun - if you could keep a straight face in those meetings back then.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 18, 2019)

Scuse me...


----------

